# no signal after call startx



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

First thing to say: 

I am french then sorry for the mistakes I will make in english. I will try my best to be clear.

I used to work on debian and I want to try FreeBSD. Then I installed the FreeBSD 8.3 release. Everything is ok to install it. I got acces to a term. It is very close to debian.

But:
I got a trouble with xorg's configuration. I got a black screen on my extern monitor acer v193hqc. In fact the screen of the laptop is dead and I use vga extern monitor.

Before post in that forum, I try by myself to find a solution but noway.

My configuration is:

Netbook Packard bell dot se3p030fr
Processor: intel n570 1.66ghz
memory : 1024 mo
dd:320g
graphic processor: intel gma 3150
screen 10'1: dead
extern vga screen : acer v193hqv

The ways I try to find a solution:

First I tried the common way:

```
# X -configure
# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```
black screen and after no signal said my acer monitor

After that I tried to modified the xorg.conf in many way but nothing happen.

If somebody can help me to find a solution I will appreciate.

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2012)

Have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Check and verify if it's using the correct frequencies for your monitor.


----------



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 15, 2012)

I go and have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
In this file nothing is say about the frequency of my monitor.

When I check in /root/xorg.conf.new the section about the monitor appear like that:


```
Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"
VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
ModelName  "Monitor Model"
EndSection
```

here a link of the monitor specification:
http://www.lelong.com.my/acer-v193h...itor-1366x768-5ms-73334132-2010-12-Sale-P.htm


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2012)

Please post your Xorg.0.log on pastebin (or similar) so we can have a look.


----------



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 15, 2012)

ok sure I understand, it will be easier with this file. 

here you are join to this post 2 files:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/root/xorg.conf.new


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fill in these fields in your xorg.conf.new file and see if it helps:


```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "ACR"
	ModelName    "V193HQV"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 80.0
	VertRefresh  55.0 - 75.0


Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
                Modes     "1366x768"
        EndSubSection
```


----------



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks Trihexagonal,

I filled the fields as you suggest but still the same trouble


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2012)

My laptop has an Intel graphics chipset. I compared your Xorg.0.log to mine and you're showing error messages that I don't, but I don't know how to go about fixing it. Maybe somebody else can sort out your problem from the error messages present in yours.

This is from your Xorg.0.log:


```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
```

This is from mine:


```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
```

You are a member of the wheel group aren't you?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you enable securelevel perhaps?


----------



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 16, 2012)

Trihexagonal said: "You are a member of the wheel group aren't you? "

Sure it can be that. To check that point I did:

```
# id root
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
```

The answer mean root is a member of the wheel group, isn't it?

SirDice said:	"Did you enable securelevel perhaps? "

I don't understand what you mean. I didn't change the securelevel of the root account.
How can I check that?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2012)

The log file shows the external monitor connected and reporting 1024x768 resolution.

Just to verify:
Does the external monitor say "no signal", or is it just a black screen?  The Handbook test produces a black screen.
Have you tried startx(1)?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

havanaclub7ans said:
			
		

> SirDice said:	"Did you enable securelevel perhaps? "
> 
> I don't understand what you mean. I didn't change the securelevel of the root account.
> How can I check that?


If you didn't understand the question it's likely you didn't set it. Setting a kernel securitylevel would prevent the loading of modules (like dri). Have a look in security(7) for a full explaination of the kernel securitylevels.


----------



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 16, 2012)

wblock@ said:
	The log file shows the external monitor connected and reporting 1024x768 resolution.

Just to verify:

"Does the external monitor say "no signal", or is it just a black screen? The Handbook test produces a black screen.
Have you tried startx(1)? "


The external monitor say "no signal" after:

#startx
or
$startx

Then, yes I use "startx" but without additional option.



SirDice said:

"If you didn't understand the question it's likely you didn't set it. Setting a kernel securitylevel would prevent the loading of modules (like dri). Have a look in security(7) for a full explaination of the kernel securitylevels. "


I didn't know I had to manage that point right now. If I well understand, to resume, Freebsd works with 5 levels of security. The selection of the level include the super user's actions.
I can find and modified, by myself with "vi", this in the file /etc/rc.conf
Then I went there and I found:

securitylevel="1"
securitylevel_enable= "NO" 

I changed that to:

securitylevel="-1"
securitylevel_enable= "YES"

I reboot, wait long time and see many numbers running on the monitor.
I boot and try again the command "startx". And still "no signal".


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Comment those out by prefixing them with a #, then reboot and try again.


----------



## havanaclub7ans (Nov 20, 2012)

wblock@ said :
"Comment those out by prefixing them with a #, then reboot and try again. "

I did it but nothing happen, still the same problem.

Then I tried to reinstall freebsd. Exactly the same version on the same laptop. 
I said to myself, maybe I made a mistake during the setup.

After install freebsd 8.3, Something weird happen. Freebsd can't find the ethernet connexion. I don't know why.

Before I found it without trouble. If a remember well, it was called " Re0".

It is not really easy to have more troubles to solve the main trouble.

Maybe, this laptop is starting to dead. I better have to find a other one to play with freebsd. 

Or maybe it is a part of the trouble. I can t find the pipe between them. Anyone have a idea?

Anyway thanks a lot for all who try to help.
I was suprise about freebsd. Before I just heard about. Many people said it is hard to manage. What I have to say is: it is a great os. So great to be able to configure everything. Great first experience.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2012)

It would have been re0 (lower case).

Try PC-BSD, which installs and configures a desktop version of FreeBSD.


----------

